# Beauty Army May 2012



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

May selection has started. What are people getting? I am not having luck getting the three things I really want. Right now, my profile is for 55+ and I have nearly all I want. Anyone have any tips on how to make the various products show up?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

May selection doesn't start until tomorrow! But my best suggestion is to just play around with it, I have best luck with the oldest and youngest ages, lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep, 55+  with absolutely nothing to do with my own self got finally got me what I wanted. Think there will be new stuff tomorrow then? I had heard the May selection had already started.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, 55+  with absolutely nothing to do with my own self got finally got me what I wanted. Think there will be new stuff tomorrow then? I had heard the May selection had already started.


 Well April 30th is technically the last day of April selection, but I don't know if there will be new stuff, this month I found new stuff on April 1 and in my April 16 kit. 

I wonder if they are on to something and I should try the products they come up with when I'm honest.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think mine starts on the 2 and I am curious to see what pops up. I still want my full sized Joico, mate something Strivectin, boob tube, Larocca pumpkin polish, indie lee scrub. Although some of the things I want are old, I still want them! We will see


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think mine starts on the 2 and I am curious to see what pops up. I still want my full sized Joico, mate something Strivectin, boob tube, Larocca pumpkin polish, indie lee scrub. Although some of the things I want are old, I still want them! We will see


 I don't think they'll get strivectin or boob tube in again. Maybe indie lee, she seems to work with a lot of companies for long amounts of time.


----------



## onematchfire (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my April kit and can't even think about May products yet.  I selected on April 19th.  The long lead time is the only thing I dislike about BA.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You could do that with one box and not the other!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 30, 2012)

> I think mine starts on the 2 and I am curious to see what pops up. I still want my full sized Joico, mate something Strivectin, boob tube, Larocca pumpkin polish, indie lee scrub. Although some of the things I want are old, I still want them! We will see


 My choosing date was around the 21st and I got the Joico, make sure you always select the Dry/Damaged hair vs thin/thick, etc. I wasn't able to figure out how to get the boob tube or pumpkin polish, I wonder if they are gone.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 30, 2012)

Mine won't start until the 2nd but I might skip this month to save on costs. I'm getting braces on Friday and the cost is almost enough to wipe my account out!


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine won't start until the 2nd but I might skip this month to save on costs. I'm getting braces on Friday and the cost is almost enough to wipe my account out!


 I have braces too..  You won't regret the decision ... the thing that rocks the most is that you can see the progress!  I saw tremendous progress in the straightening of my teeth after only 4 months!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

I've decided to skip my first beauty army kit this month. I didn't see anything I wanted, and I have no man to give products to, lol. Maybe I should start collecting them though...if you build it they will come? hahah.


----------



## Jacinta (May 1, 2012)

Surprisingly, I decided to skip as well.  Even though I blog about it, I just cannot justify spending $12 on the samples this month.  I even retook the profile at least 15 different ways.  There may have been 2 things I was interested in and they were both tiny.  I think I will take my $12 on down to Sephora and use it toward something full price that I really want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (May 1, 2012)

Here are my selections! I went with mostly all scents, I'm growing bored with mine so decided to add to it. I got another MADD lotion since I love their stuff, a facial mask and a blush sample.



​


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided to skip my first beauty army kit this month. I didn't see anything I wanted, and I have no man to give products to, lol. Maybe I should start collecting them though...if you build it they will come? hahah.


 After seeing what my friends get from eHarmony and match.com, that actually might be a workable strategy


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

Pancua, what's in the middle bottom row?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pancua, what's in the middle bottom row?


 That's the Grand Central mask! That's one of the things I had to be 55 to get! I am waiting a couple days to see what else pops up


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Grand Central mask! That's one of the things I had to be 55 to get! I am waiting a couple days to see what else pops up


 That's weird, I got that and had my profile set up for 13-18


----------



## Pancua (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Grand Central mask! That's one of the things I had to be 55 to get! I am waiting a couple days to see what else pops up


 My profile is not set at that age and I got it.


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've decided to skip my first beauty army kit this month. I didn't see anything I wanted, and I have no man to give products to, lol. *Maybe I should start collecting them though...if you build it they will come? hahah.*


 I was just going to come here and complain that no matter what I did I still got the DUD body wash. I've got no dude, not looking, and am all about me me me. Nothing exciting. I may be skipping the month too.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was just going to come here and complain that no matter what I did I still got the DUD body wash. I've got no dude, not looking, and am all about me me me. Nothing exciting. I may be skipping the month too.


 Yeah, since I have two accounts, I JUST go a BA box on Saturday, and don't really have the need to order the same things again. Still love BA and hopefully won't skip on my second box. It's not their fault I have two accounts haha.


----------



## Steffi (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, I chose samples this morning, took the thing about ten times to come up with even three items I'd like.  I -am- getting the K-pak (I think it's full size?) though, and getting the Grand Central mask.  Also some hand cream, a body butter packet, some face hydrator that's in a tiny tub in plastic packaging and ANOTHER Clear Prep FX.

I'll probably give it one more month then axe it if next month's isn't great.  I couldn't click on "fragrance" without like 7 of the 9 products being vials of fragrance.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

I haven't ever posted on the beauty army threads before but I'm been getting them since january. :]

I'm playing around with my profiile and Dude Wash still showed up when I set my age to 55+!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2012)

You know, I just realized after all was said and done... I ended up not getting a box in April from Beauty Army! lol Ahh well, there's always May!


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't ever posted on the beauty army threads before but I'm been getting them since january. :]
> 
> I'm playing around with my profiile and Dude Wash still showed up when I set my age to 55+!


 It's my first month getting beauty army so I don't really know how the profile effects your selections, but wasn't there a place in the beauty profile to select men's products? Did you maybe select that by accident or is it just showing up anyways?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I skipped too. Everything I did with my profile got me the same 8 items and I changed it about 13 times. Then each time, one random thing would come up!

I thought they were getting more brands.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's my first month getting beauty army so I don't really know how the profile effects your selections, but wasn't there a place in the beauty profile to select men's products? Did you maybe select that by accident or is it just showing up anyways?


There is a window where you can select men's products, but I haven't clicked it and I've gotten Dude Wash in every end of survey window


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped too. Everything I did with my profile got me the same 8 items and I changed it about 13 times. Then each time, one random thing would come up!
> 
> I thought they were getting more brands.


So did I! I remember them making a facebook post about being excited about recent deals they've made, but I can't find it :[ Also it feels a little misleading to make a bunch of posts about a makeup company like NARS (It was a while back, but still!) when you don't intend on having their products available for sampling. I know they're a beauty company so it makes sense that they post about makeup trends; I guess I'm just a little disappointed we haven't really gotten makeup since January/February (aside from LaRocca which I never got in my selections- boooo!)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I see where you're coming from. I don't go to BeautyArmy for "advice" nor do they have a beauty column, videos, etc like BB or MG have, so why are they posting about NARS? I go to their facebook page to see what is coming. I didn't see the NARS post but I could understand.



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So did I! I remember them making a facebook post about being excited about recent deals they've made, but I can't find it :[ Also it feels a little misleading to make a bunch of posts about a makeup company like NARS (It was a while back, but still!) when you don't intend on having their products available for sampling. I know they're a beauty company so it makes sense that they post about makeup trends; I guess I'm just a little disappointed we haven't really gotten makeup since January/February (aside from LaRocca which I never got in my selections- boooo!)


----------



## snllama (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is a window where you can select men's products, but I haven't clicked it and I've gotten Dude Wash in every end of survey window


 Yeah I was so irritated since I was like I swear I didnt activate mens products!? And now its sort of hard to tell which is for men which is for me. I kept getting some cream that looked like it could be a men's design. So I gave up and skipped. I too had the same 7-8 products every time I did the survey, changing it only changed 1 or 2 products.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered my kit, so hopefully anything good that comes out later this month makes it to next month! I love grabbing their big samples, I still have my sun screen from last month which will come in handy this week since I'm going camping! (yay!)





I picked olive, dry damaged hair, and then all the rest are just the first choices. I had to redo my profile so many times, but this is how it worked out:


hair (Joico)
acne (Clickr)
moisturizer (Institut Karite)
all natural (Weleda)
and eye area (M.A.D.)

After that I think I chose the 35-40 age range  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 1, 2012)

I didn't include all of the fragrances and there were probably more choices available, but hopefully this helps anyone who's wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 1, 2012)

This is what I picked out this month. I'm mainly excited about the Joico!


----------



## samplegal (May 1, 2012)

Hmmm, I don't pick until the 12th, but I'm not seeing anything too exciting. Most of the stuff I either already got, or wouldn't want. Except the Joico. But unless they add to their selection by then, I will probably skip too.

I still love Beauty Army, though and am so glad they're doing the skip, since that's going to keep me with them for a long time.

Love that Weleda sample, by the way.


----------



## geniabeme (May 1, 2012)

I skipped.. everything I changed my profile I kept getting tons of perfume samples. Oh well at least I have LBB!


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 1, 2012)

I skipped this month. I retook the profile quiz a couple of times and didn't really see anything I wanted. I wanted the LaRocca lipgloss but both times it was offered I couldn't get it to come up for me. Better luck next month I guess.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 1, 2012)

I don't like how their 'selection window' time frame is misleading. For example, mine says "April 22-Apr27" as my selection window. I played around with the choices but never found the perfect combination.

Then on the morning of the 27th I get the 'you didn't pick so we picked for you' email. When I emailed Beauty Army they said my selection was Apr 22-26th, and at midnight on the 27th that was when the window ended. They still canceled / skipped the month for me (at my request), but in case anyone else is thinking they had that last day listed in their selection window to mess around with choices... well ya don't.


----------



## yoru (May 1, 2012)

That Joico is a good 5.1oz, it's huge! I was surprised by how heavy my April kit weighted and I went  when I open it. I was impressed.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like how their 'selection window' time frame is misleading. For example, mine says "April 22-Apr27" as my selection window. I played around with the choices but never found the perfect combination.
> 
> Then on the morning of the 27th I get the 'you didn't pick so we picked for you' email. When I emailed Beauty Army they said my selection was Apr 22-26th, and at midnight on the 27th that was when the window ended. They still canceled / skipped the month for me (at my request), but in case anyone else is thinking they had that last day listed in their selection window to mess around with choices... well ya don't.


Midnight on the 27th? That is stupid. Absolutely stupid. Who sees the 27th and thinks you get one minute of the day to make your choices? They really mean "ends at 11:59 on the 26th". That is deceptive. I don't think it is intentional, just flat-out thoughtless and stupid.

(Whoops. Did I commit deformation?)


----------



## mirandamanda (May 2, 2012)

long time lurker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wondering if anyone got any makeup to show up and what kind? I got the foundation last month and i LOVE it. Hopefully I can get it again otherwise I'll be skipping this month.


----------



## lady41 (May 2, 2012)

> Spoiler: These were the Beauty Army choices I choice get to show up





Spoiler: These were the Beauty Army choices I choice get to show up



I didn't include all of the fragrances and there were probably more choices available, but hopefully this helps anyone who's wondering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />what is the little thing that looks like it has a lil plastic knife? I can't get that to come up for me.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 2, 2012)

Once again, nothing good this month. All the Joico is gone. I'm gettin perfume samples, weleda, kellet, and men's products to show up. The two things im interested in are the silver tube of lotion, and the Korres lotion sample. I'll never be able to get everything I want, or even 6 samples of anything good. I'm going to wait until Saturday and Sunday to see if they get anything new in, and if not I'll be skipping


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 2, 2012)

I skipped to order a 2nd BB


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Once again, nothing good this month. All the Joico is gone. I'm gettin perfume samples, weleda, kellet, and men's products to show up.
> 
> The two things im interested in are the silver tube of lotion, and the Korres lotion sample. I'll never be able to get everything I want, or even 6 samples of anything good. I'm going to wait until Saturday and Sunday to see if they get anything new in, and if not I'll be skipping


 Same issue as you. I ended up skipping. :/


----------



## lady41 (May 2, 2012)

Please somebody tell me what that thing is with the plastic knife looking thing? Its driving me crazy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 2, 2012)

I believe the thing with the little knife or scraper thing is a Grand Central mask, I believe someone said previously


----------



## lady41 (May 2, 2012)

Thank u......wonder why I can't get it to come up?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 2, 2012)

Try changing your age to 55+


----------



## Missyrocks (May 2, 2012)

I hope you all can help. Just got invite, and chose samples on April 26th. So does that mean I got samples from April or May? I got the Joico, Weleda, aquolina. And does that mean I can only select next month's at end of May? And if so, does that mean I am gonna be selecting from leftovers every month because all the good stuff gets selected at the beginning of the month? See, I just don't understand how this sub works! Thank you !!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope you all can help. Just got invite, and chose samples on April 26th. So does that mean I got samples from April or May? I got the Joico, Weleda, aquolina. And does that mean I can only select next month's at end of May? And if so, does that mean I am gonna be selecting from leftovers every month because all the good stuff gets selected at the beginning of the month? See, I just don't understand how this sub works! Thank you !!!


 They don't have monthly sets of samples, just monthly selection. So things you got could have been available in january or february or only April.


----------



## onematchfire (May 2, 2012)

What's with all the packets this month? I need to be able to close my samples, if they're usable more than once.


----------



## yoru (May 2, 2012)

I think they have restock some of the old stuff, because I can pick the fair foundation now! And more Shea Terra stuff, also the Indie Lee facial oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope you all can help. Just got invite, and chose samples on April 26th. So does that mean I got samples from April or May? I got the Joico, Weleda, aquolina. And does that mean I can only select next month's at end of May? And if so, does that mean I am gonna be selecting from leftovers every month because all the good stuff gets selected at the beginning of the month? See, I just don't understand how this sub works! Thank you !!!


 That was your April box, but they take forever to ship, so you probably won't see it till the 2nd week of May. Your selection window will be the week of the 26th each month. They add new stuff or replenish older samples at any time, on any given month, so it doesn't matter when you select. Some things keep showing up month to month, and once you select a specific item, it doesn't show up for you again, but other things from the same brand might.


----------



## lady41 (May 3, 2012)

weird..I had 3 things coming already received in past kits. They have restocked since yesterday though, I was finally able to pick the Banana wash! I have been after that for 2 months now!


----------



## samplegal (May 3, 2012)

I've been coveting that banana wash too! I hope it's still there when I pick.


----------



## onematchfire (May 3, 2012)

Is there a banana wash, too? Or are you talking about the Bananas and Baobabs Shea body cream? That one is awesome, by the way. If ididn't have a gallon of other lotion to use, I'd definitely buy that in full size.


----------



## lady41 (May 3, 2012)

it is the cream... sorry didnt pay close enough attention....but im still happy to get it.


----------



## onematchfire (May 3, 2012)

Yay! Hopefully you'll love it!


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weird..I had 3 things coming already received in past kits. They have restocked since yesterday though, I was finally able to pick the Banana wash! I have been after that for 2 months now!


WOW I want that sample so badly, I've _never_ had it show up and I've been with BA since January.




I also have never had the black soap show up!


----------



## Caryatid (May 3, 2012)

Wow. I'm glad I quit. They were so awesome when they started. Now everything is just a repeat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (May 3, 2012)

Thank you! I'm new to these so I had no clue!


----------



## u4palm (May 3, 2012)

Hi!! I'm new here!!! 

Just thought I'd share what I selected today 





I took the quiz literally on and off the whole day today.  I was getting frustrated and I wanted to just skip this month, but I figured if I get all the things that I wanted to try out from seeing what new things were popping up at the same time, I'll get it.  I'm really not that thrilled about my selections though....

-Cellcuticles

-Atopalm

-LaRocca

-Institute Karite

-Korres Gauva Body Butter

-Grand Central Beauty Mask Kit


----------



## cappuccino (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I'm glad I quit. They were so awesome when they started. Now everything is just a repeat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I decided to skip this month and give them another try next month. I used my skip option on May 1st but they charged my account today May 4th anyway. I just want to cancel and get a refund at this point. The samples are much to small for $12.00 a month anyway and in Feb I didn't get what the samples that I ordered and they still have not fixed that for me!


----------



## TonyaK (May 4, 2012)

I played profile roulette for about an hour last night, and came up with a selection I could live with. Here's what I'm getting:

Joico K-pak  (5.1oz)

Pink Sugar Body Mousse (0.68oz)

LA Fresh oil free face cleanser (1 wipe)

LaRocca cellular gold hydrating body balm (1oz)

Weleda refining toner (0.34oz)

Grand Central Beauty smart skin perfecting mask (I'm guessing this is a one time use thing)

I agree that they seem to be getting a lot more of the dreaded packet/one time use samples lately, but as long as they still have some nice size samples too, I will stay awhile. I think what I have in my box this month is worth the $12.


----------



## u4palm (May 4, 2012)

where is the skip a month option? i couldn't find it anywhere....


----------



## TonyaK (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *u4palm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the skip a month option? i couldn't find it anywhere....


 It's under the picture boxes of your selections in teeny tiny writing.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 5, 2012)

Well, I chose. -Joico conditioner (woot!) -cellceuticals Photodefense something or other -mad redness relief (have no use for this but figure maybe I can give it away) -korres guava lotion (yay) -Institut karite lotion -karuna brightening mask Kinda underwhelmed but whatever. Out of everything I just don't want two items so that's not too bad! I just wish I could be around when all the good stuff gets restocked. I am excited because my last box, I got a karuna anti blemish mask...I don't get too many blemishes but my boyfriend does. So now that I am getting another karuna mask, me and my boyfriend can each have a mask!


----------



## Foureaves (May 5, 2012)

I have an account on the 7th and 20th.  I just skipped the 20th, I think I'll be skipping the 7th this time around also.  Thank goodness we have this option now - there's just nothing new that I want to try lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 5, 2012)

Those of you who got the Lucy B Pink Frangipani perfume sample, aren't we supposed to get 2 vials of 0.1 oz each? Because my box arrived yesterday and I only got one really small vial (much smaller than the Aquolina one and it was only half full)





Has anyone else had an issue with that? I don't want to be greedy, but I think I should email them..


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you who got the Lucy B Pink Frangipani perfume sample, aren't we supposed to get 2 vials of 0.1 oz each? Because my box arrived yesterday and I only got one really small vial (much smaller than the Aquolina one and it was only half full)
> 
> ...


 I thought it was suppose to be two vials also


----------



## u4palm (May 5, 2012)

ahh okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought it was suppose to be two vials also


OK then, it's not just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

I'm new to Beauty Army and wasn't sure what to expect. I got to choose my samples yesterday. No matter what I did, I couldn't get any make-up to show up, even when the only sample box I clicked on was make-up. Is this a common issue? I must have taken the profile quiz like 20 times and always got the same things.


----------



## zadidoll (May 6, 2012)

It is a common issue which typically happens when they don't have more makeup selections to choose from.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 6, 2012)

I am having to contact them to reverse the charge after my skip. They should not charge till after you place your order with the skip option. This is a glitch that needs fixing ASAP


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is a common issue which typically happens when they don't have more makeup selections to choose from.


Thank you! At least I know it isn't only me now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (May 7, 2012)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> New to this site, but not to Beauty Army. This month was really disappointing. Last month, the Babor sun care sample I got came damaged, so when I emailed about a replacement they said that I would be able to pick an additional sample this month. I've taken the profile quiz about 25 times already and keep getting the exact same samples. None of which are what I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

You'll be able to add the extra next time you order. I already confirmed that after I got an empty primer tube in April



> Originally Posted by *serioussparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> New to this site, but not to Beauty Army. This month was really disappointing. Last month, the Babor sun care sample I got came damaged, so when I emailed about a replacement they said that I would be able to pick an additional sample this month. I've taken the profile quiz about 25 times already and keep getting the exact same samples. None of which are what I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (May 7, 2012)

Cool - at least that's a relief. Now, if I could only get some better choices to pop up!


----------



## tameloy (May 7, 2012)

My selection window opens up in a couple of days. If I don't see any Shea Terra or Indie Lee products, I'm skipping. Lately the samples I've been getting from BA have been weird. They are a nice size, they seem to work ok...but there is always something a little "off" about them. For me...most of them smell weird. Like, old-ladyish. I have about 3-4 moisturizers that I won't even use because the smell is so strong. The 3 worst ones are the Boob Tube, Babor Anti-Jetlag Cream and one of those Cellceuticals. It's so annoying because the actual products work pretty well, but I just can't get over the smell. Does anyone else seem to have this problem?


----------



## serioussparkles (May 8, 2012)

I have had a few friends with issues with bad-smelling samples. And lots of expired samples (like the Befine deal). I cannot get a single Shea Terra Organics sample to show up. I think I'll skip this month.


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2012)

So...my selections opened up this morning, and they are ALL perfume samples and small packets. What the heck Beauty Army?? I re-took my beauty profile quiz a few times with all different answers. Not sure if Beauty Army is for me. I may be switching to a second Birchbox account, or Sample Society.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

I didn't order last month and I've decided to simply cancel. I love the boxes but I can't justify spending $12 on a box plus some tiny size samples. I wish there were more than nine items to select from and that there was a way to NOT allow certain selections. All last month I had only perfume choices or men's samples to choose from and so far this month it's pretty much the same thing. I love Beauty Army but right now it's just not for me.


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2012)

I'm considering e-mailing Nancy Lee. I really think I am in a odd week during the month when the stock is at its lowest. I see so many people at the first of the month with the best samples!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

Yeah...it's weird. When BA is on, they are really on. And i'm sure they are trying hard to get more samples, but it is hard to justify keeping (or at least for me keeping 2 accounts) when they charge you and then refund you when you skip a month.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 9, 2012)

> I'm considering e-mailing Nancy Lee. I really think I am in a odd week during the month when the stock is at its lowest. I see so many people at the first of the month with the best samples!


 I don't know how she will handle that, as far as my understanding goes...u cancel (not skip the month but cancel) and then resub and whenever u want to start ur sub again it then changes the date. Nancy Lee is great but I'm not sure if she actually BELIEVES some of the things she says or if she has to say them, as part of BA's company. She is going to tell u that inventory is added all throughout the month and items are never added at the beginning end or middle , so no one has an advantage over anyone else. I believe that SOMETIMES that's true. But I have never gotten a box when they had old items restocked (Larocca myface boob tube etc) and my box used to be at the end of the month. @playedinloops-I agree! For me, I retook the quiz so many times....I decided not to choose right away and on the 2nd or 3rd day, I retook it and got my Joico. BUT this box doesn't excite me. My first box was the best and I think every one after that has had ONE thing I like a lot but very mediocre. My point is, being that they had already charged me, I told Myself I may as well just choose samples. Next time I get sucky choices, I'm skipping. I'm excited about a few of the choices I'm getting but I can't keep spending $12 on stuff I don't really want or need. They have NYX on their brand page and also posted on fb about it. If I get NYX products in a future box that would be awesome. And lastly, I say they take off the Kellet packets, and the rest of those tear-off-top one time use packets. Noooooboooody wants some of the things that KEEP popping up.


----------



## Annelle (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So did I! I remember them making a facebook post about being excited about recent deals they've made, but I can't find it :[ Also it feels a little misleading to make a bunch of posts about a makeup company like NARS (It was a while back, but still!) when you don't intend on having their products available for sampling. I know they're a beauty company so it makes sense that they post about makeup trends; I guess I'm just a little disappointed we haven't really gotten makeup since January/February (aside from LaRocca which I never got in my selections- boooo!)





> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see where you're coming from. I don't go to BeautyArmy for "advice" nor do they have a beauty column, videos, etc like BB or MG have, so why are they posting about NARS? I go to their facebook page to see what is coming. I didn't see the NARS post but I could understand.


Hi All,

I just wanted to post a small response from Nancy-Lee, Community Director of Beauty Army, about these posts.  She's told me that Beauty Army hadn't mentioned NARS on their facebook, however someone uploaded a picture of their kit with a NARS lip gloss in the photo.  The reason that confusion came up was because although the photo was labeled that the lip gloss did not come in the kit (she included it in the picture to use as a scale so you could get an idea of the sizes of the samples), I think that people just looked at the picture and assumed that it all came in her kit.  Beauty Army just wanted to clarify in case people were confused as to why NARS was being talked about on their Facebook, when there haven't been any NARS products in anybody's kits.


----------



## lady41 (May 9, 2012)

> My selection window opens up in a couple of days. If I don't see any Shea Terra or Indie Lee products, I'm skipping. Lately the samples I've been getting from BA have been weird. They are a nice size, they seem to work ok...but there is always something a little "off" about them. For me...most of them smell weird. Like, old-ladyish. I have about 3-4 moisturizers that I won't even use because the smell is so strong. The 3 worst ones are the Boob Tube, Babor Anti-Jetlag Cream and one of those Cellceuticals. It's so annoying because the actual products work pretty well, but I just can't get over the smell. Does anyone else seem to have this problem?


yessssss that Babor about made me sick! It was horrible! I posted the same question a few months back but it seemed no one else. Had the same issue. Also It took a full seven days for my kit to ship after I made my selection...love the concept but they definitely need to step it up a bit.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was these posts, coupled with how other companies (BirchBox and MyGlam) feature looks from companies that they plan on having in their boxes, that had me thinking they planned on having NARS. They also had a post that said something along the lines of "We're so excited about recent deals we've made, but we can't tell you about them!" but I can't find it. I _love_ Beauty Army and I think it's awesome that they hold contests and keep in touch with their customers- but I think they should try to keep their posts on BA's facebook limited to products we'll be seeing in our own boxes.













that last one is from before they had officially started, but I figured I'd include it anyway!


----------



## Annelle (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having to contact them to reverse the charge after my skip. They should not charge till after you place your order with the skip option. This is a glitch that needs fixing ASAP





> Originally Posted by *cappuccino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to skip this month and give them another try next month. I used my skip option on May 1st but they charged my account today May 4th anyway. I just want to cancel and get a refund at this point. The samples are much to small for $12.00 a month anyway and in Feb I didn't get what the samples that I ordered and they still have not fixed that for me!


 I wanted to let you gals know about this too.  BeautyArmy is aware of how this can be inconvenient for their customers (to need to wait for a refund instead of not getting charged for a skip) and is looking into possible options, but there is no current ETA for when this might be fixed. 

HOWEVER, the way that billing works is that there is a $12 HOLD placed on your account that takes 24 hours to process.  If you SKIP before the first 24 hours is up, the hold is "released," and you won't be charged at all.  If you don't skip until days 2-5, then the payment has already gone through, which is why you'll have to wait for a refund instead.  So if you want to skip, do so within the first 24 hours to avoid being charged for the month.


----------



## glamigirl (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wanted to let you gals know about this too.  BeautyArmy is aware of how this can be inconvenient for their customers (to need to wait for a refund instead of not getting charged for a skip) and is looking into possible options, but there is no current ETA for when this might be fixed.
> ...


 i skipped the first day my selection opened and was still charged for the month.  however, it was reversed the following day.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wanted to let you gals know about this too.  BeautyArmy is aware of how this can be inconvenient for their customers (to need to wait for a refund instead of not getting charged for a skip) and is looking into possible options, but there is no current ETA for when this might be fixed.
> ...


 That's not true. I skipped the morning of the first day of my window and had a 12 dollar charge processed on my credit card. The refund was not processed until the 6th, my window opened on the 1st.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 9, 2012)

Honestly I guess I'm being a little harsh on Beauty Army. Even birchbox has random entries about NARS, but it makes more sense to me because BB actually has a blog. I do love BA's facebook posts, and I follow them on instagram (where they mention products they love- and I completely don't mind it there for some reason) and pinterest. I think it was just a moment of hoping for more makeup to try! There are things that I think could be done better, it's strange to have makeup as a choice in the quiz process if there's no makeup in stock.

I think most subscription companies make the mistake of trying to look like a beauty sampler distributor, when most of them only have skincare and lotion. Don't get me wrong, BA is my favorite sub (next to LBB) just because I get to choose _and_ they have a skip system. :]

edit: I just realized BA has a blog too! I think that _that's_ where those types of posts should go, while facebook should be limited to contests and upcoming products or products that just got restocked (like LBB!)


----------



## Annelle (May 9, 2012)

Keep in mind that BeautyArmy is still a very new program (their first shipment was in January of this year!) so they're still learning these things too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cappuccino (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having to contact them to reverse the charge after my skip. They should not charge till after you place your order with the skip option. This is a glitch that needs fixing ASAP


 Did you get your refund? I skipped and they charged me and will not refund my money! Bad business!


----------



## cappuccino (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (May 10, 2012)

I agree! I have overall been very impressed with how they conduct business and their customer service. They have made a lot of improvements in such a short period of time and somehow managed to avoid errors and imo offer a better service than another subscription service that started around the same time.



> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep in mind that BeautyArmy is still a very new program (their first shipment was in January of this year!) so they're still learning these things too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 10, 2012)

At first, I wasn't impressed with Beauty Army. I actually never received my first subscription from them. Now I actually really look forward to their boxes every month. Most of their samples I really like and compared to BB their samples are very generous. Like this month I was able to snag the Joico reconstructor, which I'm super excited about!!!!

Sorry this isn't the greatest pic quality...


----------



## amygab1126 (May 10, 2012)

My selection window opened today and HOLY CRAP the choices are bad! No matter what I do with the profile, it's all tiny samples, and almost half of them are perfume. I'll check back over the next couple days, but wow...it's not looking good for Beauty Army.


----------



## samplegal (May 10, 2012)

They really need to add new stuff every single month, not just once in a while.

It seems like from month to month, they roll over the samples I rejected from the previous months into my current selection window, and eventually, the selection window is nothing but rejected samples. I didn't pick them the first time for a reason, lol.


----------



## yoru (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At first, I wasn't impressed with Beauty Army. I actually never received my first subscription from them. Now I actually really look forward to their boxes every month. Most of their samples I really like and compared to BB their samples are very generous. Like this month I was able to snag the Joico reconstructor, which I'm super excited about!!!!
> 
> Sorry this isn't the greatest pic quality...


 I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE ClickR. It worked for me and it retails for a good $20!


----------



## snllama (May 11, 2012)

Yeah I too skipped in the first few hours of my window and was still charged.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 11, 2012)

Really?? That's the one I'm least excited about lol. Salicylic does more harm than good. If you're interested I can mail it to you. I haven't used it and I'm for sure not going to. PM me your address if you want me to send it your way



> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE ClickR. It worked for me and it retails for a good $20!


----------



## EllynoUta (May 11, 2012)

How does the selection work? 

My window ends up being around the 11th of the month now, and I feel like I never got as good of things as before when I first signed up and I was just able to choose immediately (I believe that was near the beginning of the month). 

Do they get a shipment of stuff and the people that choose first get the best stuff and it just trickles down afterwards?

I can't get anything besides tiny one-use packets and perfume samples.

I skipped this month.

Especially because I got a GLOSSYBOX.


----------



## pajnpis (May 11, 2012)

I just cancel Beautyarmy and join glossybox. It's not that BA's bad but seem like not much of cosmetic product. I select on the 23rd every month so whenever there are cosmetic, those that select before me actually got it ...when it comes to my selection, there's none left. Just this month, I received 6 samples but two of them were duplicate. I had problems with them on my last 2 boxes too. I got a 15% code off their site which I'm not gonna use and an apology that it doesn't happen often.


----------



## bluemustang (May 11, 2012)

> Really?? That's the one I'm least excited about lol. Salicylic does more harm than good. If you're interested I can mail it to you. I haven't used it and I'm for sure not going to. PM me your address if you want me to send it your way


 I liked it too, it made the redness and size go down some.. Once I had the product clicked up I put a bit on a clean finger and dabbed it right on the blemish. How do you think Salicylic is bad? I recently tried Mario Badescu drying cream and it's really helps too so I have been putting a bit of that over the blemish as well. They go away much quicker! Woo hoo!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 11, 2012)

I chose Clickr too...I'm not interested in acne products because I don't break out often. After I received it, I got one of those big pimples that u can't pop and never comes to a head--I used the Clickr on it and it was noticeably better! I keep it with all my skincare just in case I ever break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 11, 2012)

I used to use Clinique's salicylic acid gel on my acne and it made my acne scars really dark.  I tried a bunch of other products that had it in there too, but nothing ever worked. I found that my skin was dry, fly, blotchy, and even painful. I used all different percentages and dosages, but just didn't work for me. I actually find that benzoyl peroxide works better for skin. Once I started using proactive my acne started to clear up.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I liked it too, it made the redness and size go down some.. Once I had the product clicked up I put a bit on a clean finger and dabbed it right on the blemish. How do you think Salicylic is bad?
I recently tried Mario Badescu drying cream and it's really helps too so I have been putting a bit of that over the blemish as well. They go away much quicker! Woo hoo!


----------



## Maxi (May 11, 2012)

I just skipped my second month with Beauty Army. My selection was mostly samples I'd seen last month, or things I wasn't interested in at all. On my profile, I did not select men's products OR fragrance, but both of those kept showing up in the 9 choices. This just says to me that they are very limited in what they have to offer. I only re-did my profile about 3 times, but I don't think you should have to do that to come up with good samples to choose from!

I'll wait another month to see what they've got then before I cancel, but I can't imagine it'll improve much. Meanwhile, trying to decide whether or not to take a second Birchbox subscription on! I have these boards to thank for that idea! I have 'til Monday to decide...


----------



## tameloy (May 11, 2012)

*I finally e-mailed Nancy-Lee. This is what I said:*

_"My sample selection opened up today, and I am very unhappy with the selection. It has been this way for the past couple of months. My selection is showing a bunch of perfume samples (which I am not interested in, and did not select "fragrance" in my beauty profile), and very small sample packets. To me this is not worth the $12, and I may be cancelling. Last month after manipulating my beauty profile several times, I was finally able to get a couple of items to come up that I was semi-interested in. I think that I am in an odd week in the month. I see a lot of subscribers from the first of the month show off everything they got, and I have never been able to get those items (mainly Shea Terra and Indie Lee products).

Is my selection window during an odd time in the month where the inventory is low? If so, is there a way I can change that? If not, I may need to cancel."_

*This is what she wrote back:*

_"I am sorry to hear that you are unhappy with your selections and the sizes of samples the partnered Brands offer. We will put samples in your Selection Window that you might not have asked to see, to show you new things which you might not be aware are in stock, which is why you were shown the fragrance samples.

One of the things that sets Beauty Army apart is, we receive and restock samples all month long, instead of only at the beginning of the month. Members are finding it advantageous to keep their original selection dates because of our stocking and restocking of products. Please know we encourage you to Skip any month you choose; you will not be responsible for payment on those months which you choose to Skip.

We truly appreciate your continued support while we onboard more Brands and take delivery of their samples.
With beautiful wishes,
â€¢Nancy-Lee"_


----------



## Foureaves (May 11, 2012)

I just cancelled one of my 2 subscriptions with BA.  I'm about to cancel MyGlam after they ship as well.  I had to make some room for Glossybox, and MyGlam just isn't cuttin it.  I will just skip if I don't like any of the samples with BA next month, but I'll keep the account open just in case they get some good stuff in, which I think it was mentioned on their FB page that they're getting new products/brands in July.  I hope so.  I also hope they get their skip function fixed so that a reversal will automatically generate after skipping on the first day.  I did that last month with one of my accounts on the first day of my window and I had to email C.S. to get it refunded.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 12, 2012)

So I emailed today, because I never got shipping confirmation and I chose a week ago. She told me that my kit wouldn't fit all my items so it never shipped, they shipped it today in two separate boxes. I'm not really mad. Honestly I am not excited about BA at all right now. I may be sampled out or just stressed and overwhelmed. What I don't understand is how my kit wouldn't fit though. I understand the Joico is big...but I got a karuna mask, cellceuticals, mad redness rescue, Korres lotion and another lotion. Really? They are tiny. Oh well


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

Maybe they doubled everything like they did in my March box.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 12, 2012)

Lol I can only hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> actually I wouldn't hope: I don't know if I'll even be using half of it lol


----------



## samplegal (May 12, 2012)

My window just opened and I wasn't impressed, even after playing around with my profile. Three of these were very similar to what I already got before.  The only thing that interested me was the hand cream and I guess I can just go buy one, though I don't even _need_ one. I skipped. Here were my choices:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

This one seems to be really going downhill the last couple of months! I never subscribed because there just weren't enough things I was interested in showing up, but at least I saw others choosing and getting good sample sizes...


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one seems to be really going downhill the last couple of months! I never subscribed because there just weren't enough things I was interested in showing up, but at least I saw others choosing and getting good sample sizes...


 Bingo! Isn't it amazing how quickly "the worm turns" with these companies?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

I've loved beauty army since day one, but yeah...I'm on the verge of canceling both of my accounts. I have so many samples laying around, and by the looks of it, the ones from BA are the ones that don't get used. I like the skip feature, but I was really annoyed that they charge you then refund. Whatever cause I put all my subs on credit cards and not my debit card in case that stuff does go wrong, but it really makes no sense. It costs a company money to charge a visa/mastercard/whatever, and it costs money to refund it to. But yeah, I am getting bored...my second pick date is the 16th, and if I see nothing worth ordering, I'll do the skip and cancel.


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bingo! Isn't it amazing how quickly "the worm turns" with these companies?


 I honestly think it's because most of these companies haven't found a sustainable business model that can attract makeup companies to give up products for sampling. Or maybe it's because with so many new subscription companies, many the market is saturated with companies who want samples in comparison with a few willing cosmetic brands who are willing to give them samples. It seems like only sub that seems to be surviving and thriving is Birchbox. Even then, they're sometimes inconsistent.


----------



## calexxia (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly think it's because most of these companies haven't found a sustainable business model that can attract makeup companies to give up products for sampling. Or maybe it's because with so many new subscription companies, many the market is saturated with companies who want samples in comparison with a few willing cosmetic brands who are willing to give them samples. It seems like only sub that seems to be surviving and thriving is Birchbox. Even then, they're sometimes inconsistent.


 Oh, I fully agree with you that it's a double-edged sword here, what with companies seeing a way to make fairly fast profits with minimal outlay. Even at only $1 profit per box (though I'm sure the margin is higher than that), the amount of people who will and do subscribe makes it very lucrative. Sure, a lot of people do unsubscribe after one bad box, but a lot DON'T--look how long a lot of us waited on MyGlam (just as an example, not anything against them specifically--they DID seem to be the sub that more people were willing to wait it out with longest).

This, however, brings up another interesting point (since I'm always talking about the business side of things). Let's say a sub launches with a lot of fanfare, maybe makes promises they can't keep, and customers leave in droves, whether they make their disappointment loudly known or whether they just quietly walk away. I'm not talking about normal attrition here, but higher than anticipated volumes. Will this failure rate concern the partnering brands to the point that they don't feel it good for their brand to be associated with sample services at all due to possible brand backlash? (No, I am NOT advocating sticking with a bum sub just for the "greater good". No one should be "taking one for the team" at this point) OR, alternatively, will brands themselves just get MUCH more selective about which services they work with, thus causing a fallout effect when the "lesser" subs can't get samples that people actually want?

I think about this crap WAY too much.


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I fully agree with you that it's a double-edged sword here, what with companies seeing a way to make fairly fast profits with minimal outlay. Even at only $1 profit per box (though I'm sure the margin is higher than that), the amount of people who will and do subscribe makes it very lucrative. Sure, a lot of people do unsubscribe after one bad box, but a lot DON'T--look how long a lot of us waited on MyGlam (just as an example, not anything against them specifically--they DID seem to be the sub that more people were willing to wait it out with longest).
> 
> ...


 I am sure it does.  That's what I think happened to Gogogirlfriend and maybe what could happening to Sindulge and some other companies.  Obviously the general consensus of people here on MUT is only a distorted view of what the general customer population is, but I think it's still some measure of the people's opinion of a company.  I was never a subscriber to either companies but it seems that Gogogirlfriend in the very beginning was somewhat reputable until about November of last year when things went south. It could be that they lost suppliers because people weren't happy and thus, it left the company scrambling to still get out boxes with half the supplies. Eventually when they didn't have anything left, they probably had to go to the dollar store to purchase items separately to send in boxes. Eventually when they realized that wasn't sustainable they just decided to take people's money and run.


----------



## Annelle (May 13, 2012)

Birchbox is successful because they don't rely on their subscriptions to make their money.  Their points system which earns frequent rewards, the free shipping on "now" items (for the impulse buyer who doesn't want to test something for over a month and then realize they don't want to pay for shipping), the way that they try to make you happy is to give points which aren't worth anything unless/until you actually purchase a full sized item...all that leads to actual product sales.

A company that has a proven history of full product sales will get a lot more companies interested than a subscription box that is mostly only concerned about your samples first.  (The brands are now banking on the full product sales, not just sample distributions for brand awareness...which is what they tell us, the consumers, that these boxes are about.  In the end, samples have always been intended to draw more sales, not just brand/product awareness.)

Another thing, with hindsight view, the Birchbox has right is that with a small selection of boxes, they *don't* let you choose your items.  You're either disappointed once it's already in your hands, but by then it's already in your hands.  With the detective work of our ladies, you can also easily see the entire product selection and hope you got a box with at least one or two of your preferred items, and suddenly, you're not worried about the 3 items you didn't care for in your box, but you're happy with the 2 that you would have wanted out of all of the items people got that month.  Most Birchboxes will contain something you don't love or don't even want to try, but someone else chose that for you, so it's okay if they weren't perfect, as long as they got a few things right.

When you need to choose 6 things from a set of 9 and you don't like a couple and don't want a couple, you're suddenly in a situation where you're left choosing from things you don't want or don't like. (or choose to get less items or nothing at all, which isn't any better -- especially if the same items pop up next month.)  Maybe if they had a way for you to reject certain samples so it won't show up anymore?  It might bring your maximum selection choices below 9 items, or even below 6 items, but it might let BeautyArmy know if a) nobody wants a certain sample...ever, and B) you won't have to feel like they keep giving you the same bad sample choices month after month.

If you're going to choose, I think you need to have a large enough selection so you don't have to feel like you're left to choosing things you don't want.  BeautyFix has you choose, but you've got nearly 100 items to choose from, so even if you don't like half of the selection, there's still plenty to pick your 8 from.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

Anyone else get charged twice? I have 2 charges on my card. My window was opened on the 1st, wasn't interested so I canceled. Instead of refunding, it looks like they charged again. It doesn't say refund or money given back.

I guess I will have to call tomorrow to see if its actually a refund. Hmm..


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

I did cancel my subscription but I still have access to my account so every few days I check to see if there is anything there that would woo me back. Today's samples I could choose from are basically PERFUME samples (ok, it's actually four out of nine that are perfume samples)!


Aquolina Pink Sugar Eau de Toilette Spray
Rosie Jane Leila Lou
Lucy B Pink Frangipani
Ruddy Water Blushed fragrance pouch
Control corrective Anti-wrinkle face and neck cream, 0.1 oz
Mama Mio Tummy Rub, 1.7 oz
Mad Skincare Eye Defense Shielding Serum, 0.13 oz
Kellett Skincare Moisturizing Gel, 0.1 oz
Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream, 0.25 fl oz

Looks like I'm not signing back up anytime soon.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 14, 2012)

I am really, really disappointed.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 14, 2012)

my april box is finally headed to my house.....

met with "eh" customer service. she wasnt mean or anything, but....meh.

think I'll cancel.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 14, 2012)

My selections open up tomorrow, and I'm supposed to get an extra pick since my la rocca was open (how the heck does that happen? it was a twist on lid and the lid was totally off and another sample was lodged inside the cream). if this month is awful and i skip, do you think they'll give me my extra pick next month?


----------



## yoru (May 14, 2012)

Just wondering, if you skipped, do they automatically refund you or do you have to let a customer service know?


----------



## Foureaves (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering, if you skipped, do they automatically refund you or do you have to let a customer service know?


 It's supposed to automatically reverse the hold if you skip on the 1st day of your window.  If you skip on day 2-5, you will get a refund *supposedly* this is automatic too.  However, I skipped on my first day last month and the charge posted. I had to email member care to request a refund.  I think this is an automated feature that is currently NOT working yet. It sounds like many here who decided to skip got charged anyway and had to contact member care.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 15, 2012)

dude. I wouldn't pay $12 for all 9 of the samples it's pulling up.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

I'm really surprised at how many people love BB compared to BA. I've only used my rewards system once because I've only hit the 100 point mark once, so my opinion of BB relies solely on the sub boxes. My Gossip Girl BB box seems awful in comparison to my BA box.

My BB:


itty bitty Ojon
15 ml Caudalie (compared to my 30 ml Institut Karite),
*full sized* lip product that expires in two months,
and a tiny Arquiste perfume sample (which doesn't really count)

The LipFusion is chalky/gritty and it doesn't last long _at all._ I don't know if Ojon is super coveted, but it didn't do anything for my hair and I used up 75% of the bottle in one wash. I do like the Caudalie, unfortunately I had just ordered my BA kit with a hand cream.

My BA:


*full sized* Joico
30 ml Institut Karite
*full sized* Clickr
M.A.D eye defense
Weleda cleansing lotion
atopalm

I actually had Joico in another BA Kit, it didn't impress me (I'm hard to impress when it comes to conditioners!) but I love stocking up on conditioner, especially when it's a full size. The Institut Karite is nice, and it smells like an Ahava product to me- which isn't bad IMO. I LOVE the Clickr, I had a "hormonal" breakout and it really helped. I love M.A.D.! Weleda and Atopalm sound interesting, but I haven't tried either (just got my kit yesterday.)

I don't know, I've loved BA most of the time, and have been somewhat disappointed in most of _my_ BBs (I *never* get the good ones). I always have multiple products I love in my BA, while having only one product that I like in my BB. I guess it just depends on what you want out of these boxes, I like having more samples to try- and absolutely love larger samples.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

I've always preferred BA to BB in theory, but for some reason the stuff I choose in my beauty army boxes never gets used, while the stuff I receive from BB does. Does BB know me better than I know myself? I'm creeped out lol.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 15, 2012)

I do not know if it just happens to me. My window opens today and the usual feeling, I have to retake my profile. I took it 6x now (reshuffled my answers) and it seems like i have the same choices over and over and over!


----------



## samplegal (May 15, 2012)

autumn, you make a good case for BA, and even though I skipped this month, I still enjoy them as a company and will keep my subscription. Over time, they've had some great products to choose from, and it's great that they even give a choice (which has turned into a source for backlash for some reason). I've loved seeing and receiving lots of great products that I would buy a full size of (ie Shea Terra, Joico, Weleda). They run themselves professionally, and seem to be one of the more respected subscriptions out there.

If I was new to BA or to subscription boxes in general, I might even find this month's selection exciting. But because I already AM overrun with samples, seeing small packets of eye cream as a choice, for example, when I already have a million eye creams in the stash, well, getting another one is just pointless and makes me feel like the selection stinks. That's not necessarily BA's fault. 

What is BA's fault is the low inventory. I've already chosen samples from most of the brands I'm seeing in this month's selection. Do I want to to try yet another small packet of Control Corrective, when it has shown up in EVERY selection window that I've had so far? Same with the MAD and the Kellett. I already received these samples from them. I want to move on to something else. Do I want men's products coming up when I don't have that selected in my beauty profile?

What seems to be happening with BA is they're losing their momentum. People were so excited about this company at first, with being able to choose from 9, and then the novelty wore off, lots of competition started popping up, and BA is getting lost in the shuffle. The fact that they don't add much new stuff, especially cosmetics makes them fall off people's radar (even though I do love skin care, but they need to have a constant variety), and then there's no continued enthusiasm about the company.

I think they really need to add new brands and products every single month, and not ever have months where the choices consist of mostly perfumes and men's products. Then they are just shooting themselves in the foot and giving reason for people to be understandably disgruntled with them.

One month's disappointment isn't going to get me to cancel, especially with the skip feature, but if they want to run with the big guns (Glossybox, BB, Sample Society, etc), they really have to keep the momentum going.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2012)

I think for me my biggest complaint about BA, in regards to the samples, happens to be that even if you get Product A in Month A come Month B, C or D that same item maybe a selection choice. I noticed for the last three months, for example, that BA has had the Pink Sugar perfume sample available in almost all my quiz results. I don't mind the eyeshadow (which I haven't seen since March) since I like the shadow so long as it is not the same shade over and over. With BB they try not to repeat identical samples and so far I think may only one time has one sample repeated for me while with BA I get the same selections month after month - either one or more. That's the biggest draw back for me UNLESS I actually liked the product and want another one.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

Yeah I agree, one month's disappointment won't have me canceling completely, but I do have 2 subs and one is going to be canceled and the other skipped. May is my 5th month with BA, and based on what I've seen thus far, I can't justify 2 subs anymore...even with the skip feature. Because the skip is there, lack of product isn't the problem.My disappointment is more with the way the skip is executed.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

I agree completely, and I do think that if people are feeling disappointed they should absolutely cancel. I've been with BA since January and have had repeat companies in half my boxes, but I wanted those repeats (eye shadows, conditioners, and very different M.A.D. products.) Even though I love BA I wish that they had more companies and products to choose from. Their quiz could be greatly improved; there should be a selection to try only _new_ companies or products you've never had- like cutting out lotions, creams, and perfumes from showing up in your selection.

I've never had Shea Terra or LaRocca's lip products (in fact it's been a long while since I've seen anything from laRocca, which makes me sad!) show up in my selection. I've been _dying_ to try the black soap or baobas cream.

I like BB's variety, but love BA's number and size of samples. Hopefully BA branches out and grabs some better known companies. I've seen that Smith's Rosebud salve in a lot of other subscriptions and would love to see something like that in my BA selection. I think the problem is that most companies won't send out substantial samples, like how the Korres and Pink Sugar lotions/creams are packets, while Shea Terra comes in a little tub.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 15, 2012)

yeah, except for none of those products are coming up now, lol. I retook the profile about 20 times and only could get 2 samples to pop up (not at the same time, mind you) that weren't single use packets or perfume vials



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really surprised at how many people love BB compared to BA. I've only used my rewards system once because I've only hit the 100 point mark once, so my opinion of BB relies solely on the sub boxes. My Gossip Girl BB box seems awful in comparison to my BA box.
> 
> ...


----------



## TallCoolTexan (May 15, 2012)

I have paid for and am waiting for my first Beauty Army shipment. I don't know when they plan on shipping my May box, not having experience with their shipping dates.
I do know that all I was offered to choose from were very very tiny " packets" from brands I generally didn't recognize except for maybe 3/9.. Not small travel sized bottles or tubes, just packets.
Why would this be the case when others are talking about nice sized, name brand items?

Do I need to redo my Profile in some way? I'm wondering if they are marketing to a specific demographic, or if I left out too many categories of samples to try.
Maybe I need to contact their CS dept.  to see if my shipment is late. IDK?  This one is going onto the " Iffy" list along with MyGlam and BB5,

Thanks for any info.

Lilly


----------



## tameloy (May 15, 2012)

I just think they are extremely low on stock. Not sure what the deal is. This is the first month that I've had to use the skip feature. Those brands do seem pretty generic. I have no interest in them whatsoever.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, except for none of those products are coming up now, lol. I retook the profile about 20 times and only could get 2 samples to pop up (not at the same time, mind you) that weren't single use packets or perfume vials


 Exactly one of their BIGGEST problems- they don't _actually_ keep everything in stock. I had to change my subscription window in February because the samples available were awful. I don't mind taking the profile quiz several times but what shows up in your selection should really make sense with what your quiz choices were.

BB has the same problem- their profile is wimpy compared to BA's, and completely useless. At least with BA you know that if they have enough items in stock your profile choices will affect what shows up in your selection.

If I hadn't been satisfied with my BA choices I would either unsubscribe or skip, but with BB you just assume that each box will have _something_ good, and compared to what I got from BA my BB was pretty pathetic. If I had received the Dior box I would have been thrilled. BB has been around for much longer than BA and I would expect them to have fixed their biggest problem- each month always has some boxes that have fantastic products, and several that have "eh" products. I'm not saying that BB is awful at all, I've loved many of my samples (I bought full sizes of Stila, Jouer, and Amika because of BB) but I'm just tired of being all hyped on amazing boxes only to receive a really crummy one.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I hadn't been satisfied with my BA choices I would either unsubscribe or skip, but with BB you just assume that each box will have _something_ good, and compared to what I got from BA my BB was pretty pathetic. If I had received the Dior box I would have been thrilled. BB has been around for much longer than BA and I would expect them to have fixed their biggest problem- each month always has some boxes that have fantastic products, and several that have "eh" products. I'm not saying that BB is awful at all, I've loved many of my samples (I bought full sizes of Stila, Jouer, and Amika because of BB) but I'm just tired of being all hyped on amazing boxes only to receive a really crummy one.


 Exactly! One of BA's selling points is also their biggest downfall. We get to choose, so we want to choose 6 things we want to try a lot, because its on us. BB chooses for us, so we have to hope its good, and if its not hope the next month will be good. Since you see what you are picking from with BA, I guess it gets tiring to see it all over and over again, where as BB may use samples more than one month in a row for different, but we don't necessarily see them repeated, because we can't choose them or decide not to choose them.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have paid for and am waiting for my first Beauty Army shipment. I don't know when they plan on shipping my May box, not having experience with their shipping dates.
> 
> ...


I would either skip, or cancel and resub during the beginning of next month if you're unhappy with your samples. Don't mention that you're cancelling because of the sample selection, because Customer Service seems to believe that they always have the same selection available for everyone, which isn't true. When I changed my selection window, all I said was "I'm not interested in the samples at this time, but might reconsider joining again later."

The shipping time really depends on where you are, I live in California and mine took a little under two weeks.

I don't think they're targeting a specific demographic for full sized samples- I don't have a well known blog or youtube channel, and when I took the quiz I've gone between saying I was 35-40 for this box, 25 for another, and my actual age for a few different boxes. It just depends on what you want, if you want conditioner choose "Dry/Damaged hair", if you want lotion choose "body" or "moisturizing" products. That kind of thing. Sometimes only some products will be full-sized (like the Joico and the Clickr) but you either have to come here to see what other people got, or find out for yourself by toying with the quiz.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 15, 2012)

I justify bb because, even if i have a craptastic box, once i factor in the points i get for reviewing products, that i can use for stuff i would have bought anyway, it costs me like $4, lol  And I love getting mail, so it's worth $4 for me even if I get one or two things that i'll use a few times. that's just me though, lol


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly! One of BA's selling points is also their biggest downfall. We get to choose, so we want to choose 6 things we want to try a lot, because its on us. BB chooses for us, so we have to hope its good, and if its not hope the next month will be good. Since you see what you are picking from with BA, I guess it gets tiring to see it all over and over again, where as BB may use samples more than one month in a row for different, but we don't necessarily see them repeated, because we can't choose them or decide not to choose them.


I remember when everyone was really tired of Ahava's foot creams, cleansers, and bath salts but they still but them in our BBs (several boxes have had different things from the same companies like twistband, amika, and blinc.) I think BA just needs to branch out and try hard to get new companies, other wise they'll never have a following like BB. I loved looking through BB's "new" section, and really hope that BA eventually has as much variety as BB.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I remember when everyone was really tired of Ahava's foot creams, cleansers, and bath salts but they still but them in our BBs (several boxes have had different things from the same companies like twistband, amika, and blinc.) I think BA just needs to branch out and try hard to get new companies, other wise they'll never have a following like BB. I loved looking through BB's "new" section, and really hope that BA eventually has as much variety as BB.


 Exactly, we keep seeing the same samples with ba because they don't disappear when we don't choose them, where as once you receive it from bb you are (generally) not going to get it again. I still love ba, and my second window opens tomorrow...I'd rather not skip, because I skipped my first box this month, but obviously can't pay 12 dollars for samples I don't want. Hopefully there will be a miracle over night or something haha.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I justify bb because, even if i have a craptastic box, once i factor in the points i get for reviewing products, that i can use for stuff i would have bought anyway, it costs me like $4, lol  And I love getting mail, so it's worth $4 for me even if I get one or two things that i'll use a few times. that's just me though, lol


Oh I absolutely love the idea of their point system, it's just never really been any use to me. You have to spend a lot of money before getting the $10 credit, so the boxes still feel like $10 boxes for me. I'm with you on getting mail, it's like a mini-christmas/birthday each time I get something, even those silly free perfume packets you can sign up for make me super happy hahaha :]


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly, we keep seeing the same samples with ba because they don't disappear when we don't choose them, where as once you receive it from bb you are (generally) not going to get it again. I still love ba, and my second window opens tomorrow...I'd rather not skip, because I skipped my first box this month, but obviously can't pay 12 dollars for samples I don't want. Hopefully there will be a miracle over night or something haha.


I hope so, but it seems like this has kind of been their worst month for samples. I wouldn't feel bad skipping both boxes if I was you and I didn't get good samples to show! Crossing my fingers for better choices next month.


----------



## samplegal (May 15, 2012)

True, and I wouldn't even mind if they DID restock certain brands, like the Shea Terra, (since I only got the black soap, but would have loved that banana thing) but they don't, and I don't get why they don't since they already have a relationship with the company. Then if you clicked "Body Products" in your profile, they would have something to offer that feels tailored to you. It seems like the things on offer over and over are the tiny packets, because nobody ever picks them, so that's all they have left.

They have so many logos under their "Brands" button. Where are all these companies in our selections?


----------



## iPretty949 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly, we keep seeing the same samples with ba because they don't disappear when we don't choose them, where as once you receive it from bb you are (generally) not going to get it again. I still love ba, and my second window opens tomorrow...I'd rather not skip, because I skipped my first box this month, but obviously can't pay 12 dollars for samples I don't want. Hopefully there will be a miracle over night or something haha.


 Miracle is what I need too. I retook my profile 5 more times (total 11 today) and I give up for now. STILL THE SAME SAMPLES! Ill do 11 retakes everyday and see what will happen.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I absolutely love the idea of their point system, it's just never really been any use to me. You have to spend a lot of money before getting the $10 credit, so the boxes still feel like $10 boxes for me. I'm with you on getting mail, it's like a mini-christmas/birthday each time I get something, even those silly free perfume packets you can sign up for make me super happy hahaha :]


 Do you review your samples? I haven't spent any money at all there, aside from on the boxes themselves, and I have $30 already. I've only been a member since February.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 15, 2012)

I thought nancy-lee made a mistake and that u had to review the BRANDS not the actual samples u get? Their badges confuse me. They could have had something easier to understand lol


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 15, 2012)

I saw on FB that they had a meeting with NYX, and nancy lee said there was a big announcement in July. Maybe they have brands set up but won't have samples for a few months. I like a lot of the ideas I read on here. I'm surprised that some people say they got items to show up twice. I was told that once u choose something u can't get it again. They should have an option to hide certain samples from showing up. Or an option to save items to ur cart, so you could retake the profile without losing the stuff u want. They could have a feedback section as to why you don't want certain samples. Honestly, if they let us choose from like 12-15 samples...what's really the difference? It's not like anyone is getting an advantage. Also the shipping time is terrible


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 15, 2012)

I checked on their FB page and am amazed that people are _still_ getting LaRocca lip products and Boob Tube! What the hey, I've never gotten those! I'm determined to get LaRocca, Boob Tube, Shea Terra, and Marco Pelusi (Anti-Frizz Leave-In Conditioner!!!!) to show up for me at least once next month. If they don't I'm going to ask customer service how people are getting them, because they never show up for me. :[


----------



## yoru (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I thought nancy-lee made a mistake and that u had to review the BRANDS not the actual samples u get? Their badges confuse me. They could have had something easier to understand lol


If you want to review a certain product you can go to the shop page and click on the product you wanted to review, they have "write a review" on the page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the review of brands is for BA to collect information and reward us by badges. Or else I wouldn't bother to review "a brand".



> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked on their FB page and am amazed that people are _still_ getting LaRocca lip products and Boob Tube! What the hey, I've never gotten those! I'm determined to get LaRocca, Boob Tube, Shea Terra, and Marco Pelusi (Anti-Frizz Leave-In Conditioner!!!!) to show up for me at least once next month. If they don't I'm going to ask customer service how people are getting them, because they never show up for me. :[


 Could it be the actual box they received, which is likely to be the choices 2 weeks ago? I picked my samples on May2 and the Marco Pelusi conditioner was there (I chose I have thin hair and I selected I wanted hair products on the quiz). I haven't used it yet because I am still using my Nioxin lol


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

I skipped...again. Not worth 12 dollars when the only things I could get to come up that I wanted were the indie lee bodywash and mamma mio body butter.


----------



## Geek2 (May 16, 2012)

I did the same thing. I didn't see anything I would like to get especially for $12. I'm happy for the skip option otherwise I would have cancelled.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 16, 2012)

This is my 3rd month and I have YET to produce a selection window that contains an eye makeup or lippy.  In fact, the only makeup item I've ever been offered is the My Face foundation (which made me itch).

While some of the skincare/haircare products have made me feel my $12 was well spent, I'm getting a bit frustrated with being offered the same product or product line, or the same type of product in a different line and for the 2nd month in a row, I've been offered (2) perfume samples and while my 22-year old son may like the DUDE WASH, wtf?

Perhaps I'll skip for the first time this month... ugh.

Anyone have any feedback about any of the items in my selection window - like if any of them are awesome and I just don't know it?


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 16, 2012)

I skipped this month!


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 16, 2012)

I skipped this month's box, but they charged my credit card with the 12 dollars. Do you think that I need to email them??


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped this month's box, but they charged my credit card with the 12 dollars. Do you think that I need to email them??


 I don't think so...I did when I was charged that and they said they charge then refund. Makes no sense, but it is what they do, I guess.


----------



## Scawolita (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped...again. Not worth 12 dollars when the only things I could get to come up that I wanted were the indie lee bodywash and mamma mio body butter.


 The Indie Lee body wash is fabulous! I barely just finished mine (was rationing so it would last longer)


----------



## Scawolita (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think so...I did when I was charged that and they said they charge then refund. Makes no sense, but it is what they do, I guess.


 That's irritatingly dumb.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think so...I did when I was charged that and they said they charge then refund. Makes no sense, but it is what they do, I guess.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2012)

They need to do their skip process like Julep which you have until XX day to skip or you get charged. Shouldn't be too hard even with their selection windows to postpone charging a customer until they actually placed their sample order.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They need to do their skip process like Julep which you have until XX day to skip or you get charged. Shouldn't be too hard even with their selection windows to postpone charging a customer until they actually placed their sample order.


 Agreed! It shouldn't be hard at all. Just change the charge date from the day selection opens to the time they actually select.


----------



## tameloy (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 3rd month and I have YET to produce a selection window that contains an eye makeup or lippy.  In fact, the only makeup item I've ever been offered is the My Face foundation (which made me itch).
> 
> ...


 Man! I've NEVER had an indie lee product come up for me! I SWEAR I always "just miss" the good ones. My selection was last week and I skipped.


----------



## autumnandicarus (May 16, 2012)

> If you want to review a certain product you can go to the shop page and click on the product you wanted to review, they have "write a review" on the page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the review of brands is for BA to collect information and reward us by badges. Or else I wouldn't bother to review "a brand". Could it be the actual box they received, which is likely to be the choices 2 weeks ago? I picked my samples on May2 and the Marco Pelusi conditioner was there (I chose I have thin hair and I selected I wanted hair products on the quiz). I haven't used it yet because I am still using my Nioxin lol


 It was the box they received but they got that marco leave-in AND the Joico, which doesn't make sense to me because i had to select dry/damaged hair for the Joico (my selection started May 1st.) I wouldn't be able to select thin hair as well, so I wonder how she got both of those products? Also I'm super envious because she got those AND a LaRocca lip product in her May box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> luckyyyy


----------



## iPretty949 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 3rd month and I have YET to produce a selection window that contains an eye makeup or lippy.  In fact, the only makeup item I've ever been offered is the My Face foundation (which made me itch).
> 
> ...


We have the same samples! No matter how many times i retake my profile, those same exact choices come up. I am starting to get frustrated


----------



## Foureaves (May 17, 2012)

I see NYX is listed on their brand page now. Has anyone seen any NYX products come up in their selections yet?  That is exciting to see, I like that brand


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 3rd month and I have YET to produce a selection window that contains an eye makeup or lippy.  In fact, the only makeup item I've ever been offered is the My Face foundation (which made me itch).
> 
> ...


 I received the perfume sample on the bottom right and it was a pretty sad sample.  The sample comes in a very small vial and it was filled only 4mm.  It smells like a colada - pineapples &amp; coconut...reminds me of a Slatkin candle from BBW.  Not my kind of perfume.  I've never seen the Tummy Rub sample -top right- before, must be new.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to get some NYX....they've got some good mu.  I've never seen an NYX sample so hoping for full sizes.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 17, 2012)

I loooove NYX. I'd love to get anything from them actually!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

I just got a full size NYX mascara to show up, but its still the only sample I'd even want. Since it retails around $5-6, if I really wanted it, I'd just go buy it. And I don't really want. So NYX is there, for anyone who wanted some.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 17, 2012)

Seems new products have released since I posted yesterday... made NO changes to my profile and when logging in I had the following being offered to me this month.  Simply excited to see NEW items even being available... now to decide if I want to order them, or go thru the hassle of skipping for this month and then waiting for them to refund what was charged YESTERDAY (what a ridiculous system).


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 17, 2012)

What is the eye candy thing?


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 17, 2012)

It's a pair (random color) of these:

https://www.beautyarmy.com/eyecandy-coolers-cotton-candy-pink-eye-coolers



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the eye candy thing?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 17, 2012)

Ooh, interesting. Thanks for that. I guess I could have gone to the shop and looked, so thanks for doing that for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a pair (random color) of these:
> 
> https://www.beautyarmy.com/eyecandy-coolers-cotton-candy-pink-eye-coolers


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 17, 2012)

LOL, no worries, I already had the website up and was checking out my options and considering my order... 







> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, interesting. Thanks for that. I guess I could have gone to the shop and looked, so thanks for doing that for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (May 17, 2012)

Yay I've been stalking this thread hoping to read that they had new samples! Very excited to see that they do, and hope that they're still available when my window comes around (on the 26th)


----------



## iPretty949 (May 17, 2012)

I was already charged yesterday but still deciding if I will skip or not.

**EDIT**

I give up. I retook my profile more than 10x today. No matter what combinations I make, still the SAME CHOICES are given, just in shuffled order. I felt dumb hoping for new stuff to come up -- well the NYX Mascara is new, but I already have enough mascara. Officially skipping this month.

Do they automatically refund the charge or I need to contact them to let them know I skipped?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 17, 2012)

Beauty army is adding eyecandy eye cooler things...I want them bad! My window opens in 2 weeks...I'm hoping for NYX, eyecandy coolers, leave in hair treatment, maybe some oldies.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 17, 2012)

oh gosh...sorry. I didn't realize we already talked about the eyecandy things...a little excited!


----------



## Foureaves (May 17, 2012)

My kit arrived in the mail today. Yawning a lil bit.. I decided to go ahead and make my selections mainly for the foundation.  I received a mymix in my 2nd sub. earlier in April and it's a little bit too light for me.  This one is just a shade too dark, so I plan on mixing them up for just the right shade.  The Atopalm looks promising and the Institut Karite cream is a decent size sample. The fragrance samples are TINY.  It would have been nice to have the NYX mascara available when I selected last week, but oh well. I'm not completely over BA, but I'm just not that excited about it anymore.  Hoping for better samples again next month.


----------



## Steffi (May 18, 2012)

Is it bad that I'd forgotten about my kit completely until it showed up?  No real excitement this month.


----------



## arendish (May 18, 2012)

I'm seeing man stuff on here. Out of curiosity, how often is there stuff for men? Can you choose all men stuff? My boyfriend is dying for some kind of sub after seeing all of mine and I'm trying to figure out if there's a less expensive option than BB.


----------



## Scawolita (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing man stuff on here. Out of curiosity, how often is there stuff for men? Can you choose all men stuff? My boyfriend is dying for some kind of sub after seeing all of mine and I'm trying to figure out if there's a less expensive option than BB.


 My BF has Get Fresh Kit it's $20/month but better than BB IMO, he agreed. (he had 1st man BB and wasn't thrilled)


----------



## SeptEllis (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BF has Get Fresh Kit it's $20/month but better than BB IMO, he agreed. (he had 1st man BB and wasn't thrilled)


What kind of products or how many products comes in the Get Fresh Kit?


----------



## Scawolita (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What kind of products or how many products comes in the Get Fresh Kit?


 1st box he got:

Maximum Renewal Moisturizer

by 4VOO 
Rejuvenating Under Eye Gel

by 4VOO 
Eau de Toilette

by Alford &amp; Hoff 
Daily Protein Shampoo

by Baxter of California           ^He's been using this for about a month now and is INLOVE with it. His hair has been thinning for the passed 3-4 years and within the last month we've seen it make a HUGE come back :]


 After Shave Cream

by eShave   Shave Cream by eShave 
^ Both smell really nice

Get Fresh Kit Shaving Brush

by Get Fresh Kit 
^ So he said this was a crappy version, but was still kinda happy to get it because when applying the shave cream with brush you get a closer shave..


----------



## Scawolita (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1st box he got:
> 
> ...


 Second box:

After Shave Balm

by Baxter of California 
Super Close Shave Formula

by Baxter of California 
Industrial Strength Hand Healer

by Jack Black 
Signature Blue Mark Eau de Parfum

by Jack Black 
Green Boost Energizing Facial Scrub

by Nickel 
Green Boost Moisturizing Facial Energizer

by Nickel


----------



## arendish (May 18, 2012)

That honestly looks much better than the BB, thanks. I'm going to check it out. He would never wear muti-colored socks, but he secretly loves products. Sorry to ask so many questions, but do you do a profile or pick the products? He has a beard all the time, so close shaving products are unnecessary. His beard is so thick and curly that it's actually painful to shave closely.


----------



## Fluttershy (May 18, 2012)

So, I retook my profile a total count of 20x trying to get everything I wanted to show up (but to no avail).  I wanted an Indie Lee body wash, but that never showed up, lol.  All in all, I'm pretty happy with what I'm receiving as those eye candy coolers retail for $12, and the NYX is worth $5-6 so I got my money's worth and then some.  Still not that impressed though.  The NYX mascara doesn't have promising reviews at all. lol...But I'm going to use it with my Tarte Primer.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 19, 2012)

Oooh I actually like that kit above me! Thanks whoever posted about the get fresh kit. I'm gonna buy my bf one!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 19, 2012)

Booo. My box just came...very underwhelming. Also, the reusable box was severely damaged so it's trash now. I refuse to pay for another box if it has 3 or more things in it I don't want...


----------



## tameloy (May 19, 2012)

> Booo. My box just came...very underwhelming. Also, the reusable box was severely damaged so it's trash now. I refuse to pay for another box if it has 3 or more things in it I don't want...


 Email Nancy-Lee, she'll send you another (empty) box if its damaged. She did it for me once.


----------



## Scawolita (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That honestly looks much better than the BB, thanks. I'm going to check it out. He would never wear muti-colored socks, but he secretly loves products. Sorry to ask so many questions, but do you do a profile or pick the products? He has a beard all the time, so close shaving products are unnecessary. His beard is so thick and curly that it's actually painful to shave closely.


 You do a profile and aren't able to choose. :]


----------



## Pellen (May 19, 2012)

Maybe I will get in soon... I really like the eye candy thingys!!!! Ug Ug Ug, I hate being patient!


----------



## Country Chic (May 20, 2012)

Made my picks on Friday 5/18/12

ï¿¼ ï¿¼ ï¿¼ ï¿¼ ï¿¼ ï¿¼

Hopefully these images appear, not sure how to copy &amp; paste from the BA website.

I am getting...

NYX Provocateur Mascara (full-sized, $6 value)

  to volumize &amp; seperate lashes - looks like it has 2 brushes/wands

  I have only one mascara that I can use (that doesn't weigh down &amp;

  straighten my lashes after I curl them), so willing to try something new

Atopalm Intense Moisture Cream (.25 fl oz)

  I love moisturizers, this one seems like it can be used on face or body

Mama Mio Tummy Rub (1.7 fl oz)

  Not pregnant (&amp; not planning on being so again), but do have remaining

  stretch marks &amp; heard that this body butter smells great

Indie Lee The Body Lotion (Lemongrass, 2 fl oz)

Korres Guava Shower Gel (.3 fl oz)

Hey Dude, Dude Wash (.33 fl oz)

  Thought my oldest would like this for his gym bag

This is my 2nd BA kit, so far I like it!  Cute boxes too!


----------



## Country Chic (May 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 21, 2012)

I've been considering this subscription for a while but now it looks like subscribers are unhappy with the selections.  Is it just this month or have the sample choices been continuously getting smaller with less variety?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been considering this subscription for a while but now it looks like subscribers are unhappy with the selections.  Is it just this month or have the sample choices been continuously getting smaller with less variety?


 It's been up and down. January and February were awesome, march was terrible, April was really great again, May was not so great. (For me, obviously. Other's may feel differently.)


----------



## onematchfire (May 21, 2012)

It's definitely touch and go. I'm in my selection window right now, and no matter what I try, I end up with 3-4 really small fragrance items, and acne product, and a men's body wash, along with same underwhelming options for the last 3-4 samples. I tried e-mailing Nancy Lee, but she wasn't really helpful. I'll probably skip this month and future months until their selection is back up to par.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2012)

This is my first BA box, I played the profile roulette like a favorite toy until all my 'aces' came up.  I figure some play on-line poker, others 'angry birds' for hours on end...  this is my virtual game, except I actually get a little box of treats!  It's a $12 game machine with unlimited play until you decide to cash out or skip and hold on to your $12.  You really can't beat it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 21, 2012)

Sorry for the overpost!  

I kept receiving "system error" message after submission, so I'd repost.  By the look of things, the error message should have read "processing" or "reviewing" and I would have gone out for froyo instead of posting mutliple times.  

So I'm just going in to blank out the other posts, at least it'll take up less space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....

Mod Edit: cleared up the extra duplicate posts for you. - Annelle


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2012)

I recall reading on the thread that if you skip the month on the 1st day of your window, no deductions are made to your credit card.  If you do nothing during your window, your box will be selected for you and sent out.  If you cancel anytime after the 1st day and before your window is up... BA will put in a refund process, as the money *is* deducted after the first day of your selection window.

I haven't canceled yet, but I am in full understsanding of the rules of the game and aware that the 'skip this month' will be in rice-size print and require a little skill in locating it.

I rolled the dice a few times during the first twleve hours and it was mostly perfumes, with some products, but not good enough value for me.  I waited one business day to see if they might get new stuff and they did, when the eye-candy popped-up, that was my queen for my 'full-house' and I gave them my $12.  

Looking at their inventory pattern for the past year or so?  I'd say BA is good for 5 to 7 months of continous run, longer if you skip from time to time.  Then you'll exhaust their inventory run and find yourself  looking at 8/9 products that are either perfume viles or those single-use packages that I personally find next to no incentive in collecting or trying out.  Of course, I'd love to be proven wrong!!!     





 
I subscribe to Birch and Test Tube, both of which I can't skip, which is fine, they'll be my 'regular'.  I'll 'activate' the BA when something really catches my eye.


----------



## Annelle (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking at their inventory pattern for the past year or so?  I'd say BA is good for 5 to 7 months of continous run, longer if you skip from time to time.  Then you'll exhaust their inventory run and find yourself  looking at 8/9 products that are either perfume viles or those single-use packages that I personally find next to no incentive in collecting or trying out.  Of course, I'd love to be proven wrong!!!


 That's actually a pretty good way of thinking about it, especially with all of these "I can't quit you" threads on subscription boxes.  If you think of BeautyArmy as one that you *should* skip from time to time, or *should* skip for 2-3 months in a row to let them restock, maybe it'll help out by saving you money and help lessen that feeling of *needing* that box every month? lol

As with any subscription box, when it's good, it's *really* cool.  At least BeautyArmy is one of those that you aren't required to pay for a box you won't want, which in the end, has always got to be a plus.  (I'd still rather get a refund after a 1 week wait than pay for a dud box that I can't return and won't use.)

Yes, it'd be better if every month was total excitement, but a full refund through skipping is better than being required to pay for stuff you don't want.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 23, 2012)

Ok so I just got the email saying I can pick my samples for Beauty Army. Since this is my first month, I'm actually super excited with my selection. I figured I would give the mascara a try even though some reviews online are questionable. I'm have my eye on the Control Corrective Redness Relief Serum, but I'm hoping you ladies could help me out. I have always had redness in my cheeks for as long as I can remember. Would that help with that?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 23, 2012)

I am definitely skipping this month and the whole sub is on the block for me after June.....


----------



## shandimessmer (May 23, 2012)

I just got accepted into Beauty Army after being on the waiting list forever. I know a lot of you are knocking it now, but I'm going to give it a try, so wish me luck


----------



## ladybritt (May 23, 2012)

I skipped this month because I liked nothing and didn't feel like messing it with (I was in a bad mood that day! lol) and now I really want those little eye gels! I love stuff like that when my allergies flare up...ugh. I hope they still have them next month!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2012)

> That's actually a pretty good way of thinking about it, especially with all of these "I can't quit you" threads on subscription boxes.  If you think of BeautyArmy as one that you *should* skip from time to time, or *should* skip for 2-3 months in a row to let them restock, maybe it'll help out by saving you money and help lessen that feeling of *needing* that box every month? lol







 




 




 




 
LOL on the 'Broke Back Box' remrk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  Theses little sub gemes will definetly be my obsession this summer and fall, then I'll probably stuff X'mas stockings with them come winter.  Skipping for an extended period is a good play,    

Thanks for cleaning things up on the overposts and the feedback!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped this month because I liked nothing and didn't feel like messing it with (I was in a bad mood that day! lol) and now I really want those little eye gels! I love stuff like that when my allergies flare up...ugh. I hope they still have them next month!


 I think they are already gone anyway. I was trying to get them on the account I canceled, and I could around the 18th, but now with the same combination they don't show up.


----------



## brandarae (May 24, 2012)

I just picked mine. I'm getting:

NYX Provocateur Mascara

EyeCandy Coolers (yay!)

Indie Lee - The Daily Moisturizing Oil (Lavendar)

Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream

Institut Karite Rejuvenating Hand Cream

Grand Central Beauty Smart Skin Perfecting Mask


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

Hmm I just logged in on my canceled account again and the eye things are there, along with more clickr, a different nyx, and some indie lee stuff. They must've reloaded.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 24, 2012)

Kind of sad. Didn't realize when you leave the website and come back the next morning, all of your samples are different. I was actually really excited and just got too busy to place the order last night. The things that are showing up now really don't interest me. I guess I won't be signing up for Beauty Army after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelaelle (May 24, 2012)

I skipped this month. I couldn't get more than 4 things I was interested in to show up. I redid my profile 4 times before I gave up. Hopefully next month will be better.


----------



## AggieLish (May 24, 2012)

I skipped this month because no matter how many times I redid my profile, it kept trying to give me pretty much nothing but perfume/cologne samples and mens products! I was so irritated that I sent a frustrated email to the company about how jipped I felt.


----------



## Auntboo (May 25, 2012)

Okay, this is a total aside, but since some folks mentioned wanting the korres guava lotion I figured I'd mention that the mini-thrill for today's"15 Days of Beauty" promotion at Sephora.com is a travel sized Korres Guava body butter. Spend $25 and use the code "15days" (online only).


----------



## Missyrocks (May 26, 2012)

Now I see what some of you mean. This is only my 2nd month but, other than Pink Sugar, which I own, I didn't see anything else really that I would want so I skipped. And if I don't see anything really next month, I'm canceling. I would've liked the lavender oil, actually, but again, not enough to spend $12 on.


----------



## zorabell (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just picked mine. I'm getting:
> 
> ...


I finally got the invite and I was happy to get the EyeCandy Coolers too! In all I am happy with my first box.


----------



## kloudes (May 27, 2012)

OK, I feel really silly, because there is probably some obvious answer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to skip a month.  I just was got my invite to BA yesterday, but I played around for quite some time and couldn't find any samples I wanted to try.  I want to skip this month but still give it a try for next month... would someone be so kind and explain how to do that?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I feel really silly, because there is probably some obvious answer, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to skip a month.  I just was got my invite to BA yesterday, but I played around for quite some time and couldn't find any samples I wanted to try.  I want to skip this month but still give it a try for next month... would someone be so kind and explain how to do that?


 I'm not sure you can skip the first month. I think you have to wait until your second month to skip? I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## kloudes (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure you can skip the first month. I think you have to wait until your second month to skip? I thought I read that somewhere.


 OK, that makes sense.  I thought it might be something like that since I had literally been to every page on the site and couldn't find the skip option! What will happen if I don't choose any samples? Do they still charge? Do they pick randomly for you? I don't think I've actually subscribed yet...


----------



## yoru (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, that makes sense.  I thought it might be something like that since I had literally been to every page on the site and couldn't find the skip option! What will happen if I don't choose any samples? Do they still charge? Do they pick randomly for you? I don't think I've actually subscribed yet...


 You're not subscribed as long as you haven't pick your samples (just for the first month)

Say, you pick yours on Jun2 then your window will be the 2nd to the 7th every month.

So if you didn't find anything you want...just ignore it and play with the test a bit the next day until you want something, but I'd say think about it first because if the items fail to impress you the first month (because most people get excited at the items the first month, before they get bored by seeing unwanted items every month), the chances that it's gonna fail to impress you the following months is pretty high


----------



## onthecontrary (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I skipped this month because I liked nothing and didn't feel like messing it with (I was in a bad mood that day! lol) and now I really want those little eye gels! I love stuff like that when my allergies flare up...ugh. I hope they still have them next month!


 I saw something similar at Target the other day if you end up not getting them! It was some random brand that I don't remember, in with the Hello Kitty cosmetics stuff. I think they were around $5.


----------



## MandyLu13 (May 28, 2012)

Just got my invite after being on the wait list and don't think i'm even going to join. the samples they had selected were 1/2 perfume 1/2 anti aging. I tried doing my profile different like 10 times. It added the dude wash, Still no makeup even though I selected ONLY makeup. and I said I was 55+ and then said i was 16 and it gave me the exact same choices. why does a 16 year old need wrinkle cream and why does a 55+ year old need acne treatments, lol. If i would have gotten ANY makeup choices or anything that i was really interested in I would have gone for it and at least tried it, but I think i'll just hold out for Glossybox.


----------



## Pellen (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyLu13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my invite after being on the wait list and don't think i'm even going to join. the samples they had selected were 1/2 perfume 1/2 anti aging. I tried doing my profile different like 10 times. It added the dude wash, Still no makeup even though I selected ONLY makeup. and I said I was 55+ and then said i was 16 and it gave me the exact same choices. why does a 16 year old need wrinkle cream and why does a 55+ year old need acne treatments, lol. If i would have gotten ANY makeup choices or anything that i was really interested in I would have gone for it and at least tried it, but I think i'll just hold out for Glossybox.


I agree, I finally got my invite as well. I am not joining, no matter what I did I got the dude wash and the rest were anti aging and perfume...


----------



## Missyrocks (May 28, 2012)

> Just got my invite after being on the wait list and don't think i'm even going to join. the samples they had selected were 1/2 perfume 1/2 anti aging. I tried doing my profile different like 10 times. It added the dude wash, Still no makeup even though I selected ONLY makeup. and I said I was 55+ and then said i was 16 and it gave me the exact same choices. why does a 16 year old need wrinkle cream and why does a 55+ year old need acne treatments, lol. If i would have gotten ANY makeup choices or anything that i was really interested in I would have gone for it and at least tried it, but I think i'll just hold out for Glossybox.


 Exactly. That's why I skipped &amp; considering canceling.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 29, 2012)

Skip or not to skip? The only item out of selections I'd choose is the eye candy. I retook my beauty profile about 5 times and nothing else is grabbing my attention.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 29, 2012)

i decided to skip!


----------



## Scawolita (May 29, 2012)

I too, skipped. Nothing that interested me at all really. Quite sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 30, 2012)

I can't even skip. I am getting last month's "sorry you skipped" page and my window opened two days ago!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmm...  thanks Angie!  Now I wonder if there are limits to skipping like once a year, can't do 2 skips in a row, enter 'skip' command whilest standing on head on a Tuesday and spin counter-clock-wise, etc...

Anyone have experience on skiping 2 months in a row?


----------



## EllynoUta (May 30, 2012)

Hopefully something good comes up this next month, or else I think I'm completely done with BA. Sad, because the first box was great, and i really love the packaging....but I'm not paying this much for small vials of perfume and one-use cream packages.


----------



## theredwonder (May 30, 2012)

All this talk about not being able to skip twice just scared me into cancelling. I haven't been too impressed with Beauty Army other than the ability to choose samples. I'd rather have some great samples chosen for me than to choose 6 that I'm just "meh" about.


----------



## Scawolita (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't even skip. I am getting last month's "sorry you skipped" page and my window opened two days ago!


 Sounds like you can't even select anything either? How frustrating, have you spoken to CS? Am interested in hearing what they have to say and whether you would be able to skip again if you're unhappy with your selection.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 30, 2012)

I emailed them a day ro so ago and nada.

I can't do ANYTHING. Just the image.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 30, 2012)

Hi Angela,

I'm so sorry about the inconvenience. We have discovered the issue (because you skipped last month at the beginning of May, the system thinks you skipped this month too, because it's still May), and it will be resolved by tomorrow!

If you have any questions, please contact [email protected]

We're always on the front lines of beauty for you.

With beautiful well wishes,
Briana
Customer Success Manager

Member Care Email: [email protected]


----------



## calexxia (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw something similar at Target the other day if you end up not getting them! It was some random brand that I don't remember, in with the Hello Kitty cosmetics stuff. I think they were around $5.


 The Shops at Target Aspen Cos Bar stuff, IIRC.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 31, 2012)

It sure is taking a long time to actually RECEIVE my box this month. It's my 4th month now and it just seems so much longer a wait this time.  I got my shipping notice back on 5/22 and it's still 2 states away (or at least it hasn't updated in 2 days saying otherwise).

I nearly cancelled this month when I kept getting perfume and men's samples and only when they added the NYX and the Eye gel thingies did I decide to give it one more try... but perhaps my expectations were too high based off of my first box - at this point I'm not even excited about BA anymore. 

I have a particular issue with their "skip" process. It's called skip when really it's just "umm, I don't want it this month.. so go ahead and take my money and then when I click on the "lemme pass this month" option, go ahead and send my money back to me" process.  WTH?


----------



## Maxi (May 31, 2012)

I don't like Beauty Army's method of charging even if you skip, either. I hate having to try to remember to make sure I've been refunded.

And speaking of that, I went to look at my bank statement, and although I was charged on 5/14 for the month, which I skipped, I have still not been refunded more than two weeks later. They put me in the position of being a refund watchdog and make me feel distrustful of the company.

I emailed and outlined my reasons- the above and the disappointing selections of samples- and asked to be refunded and to cancel my subscription. I hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am not at all happy with BA- They charged me even though I skipped within 1 hour of receiving my selection. Then they were not to pleasant in their email response to me. Not cool BA, you have had long enough to fix this payment issue when skipping.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm getting tired of having to retake my profile a million times...no NYX shows up for me . All I'm getting is perfumes and eye coolers. The eye coolers is the one thing I want. I don't feel like taking the profile over and over-it's not fun anymore


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a huge Beauty Army advocate but I skipped this month. Between LBB and a searching for an awesome dress, I have no patience and little interest in taking BA's test 20 times for 5 days. On top of that I _never_ get the Shea Terra or LaRocca items- the ones I want most. :[


----------



## Maxi (Jun 5, 2012)

When I emailed on Thurs the 31st to cancel my Beauty Army subscription, they replied very quickly and said they processed a refund, but as of earlier today on the 4th, it's still not in my account. Not loving this. I'm giving it until the end of the week and I suppose I'll contact them again. If they charge me for June, I'll be pretty angry.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maxi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I emailed on Thurs the 31st to cancel my Beauty Army subscription, they replied very quickly and said they processed a refund, but as of earlier today on the 4th, it's still not in my account. Not loving this. I'm giving it until the end of the week and I suppose I'll contact them again. If they charge me for June, I'll be pretty angry.


 It's pretty standard for credit cards to not show a refund for 3-5 business days.


----------



## Maxi (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I should have been more patient! The refund showed up today.


----------



## ladybritt (Jun 9, 2012)

I was VERY patient on my last refund and finally did email them and they apologized and said I was never issued a refund. And here I was thinking my bank was taking forever, but it usually does stuff pretty quick, so I should have known  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BA was very nice about it, though, and I eventually got my refund, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

> I was VERY patient on my last refund and finally did email them and they apologized and said I was never issued a refund. And here I was thinking my bank was taking forever, but it usually does stuff pretty quick, so I should have known  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BA was very nice about it, though, and I eventually got my refund, so it's not a big deal. Â


 But what if you had never emailed them? Or even noticed.


----------



## April Carter (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But what if you had never emailed them? Or even noticed.


 Yeah, I didn't even notice for the month of May. I thought they had refunded me. I skipped June and it's been over a week but I was still charged. So I looked back at May and was never refunded. $24 stolen, basically. I've emailed them. This should be interesting. I asked to cancel.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 22, 2012)

I got on the waitlist and have been offered a box about 3 times, but each time I find I'm disappointed by the selection. Tonight, I logged on and saw my samples. I wanted the reusable cucumber eye pads and a rouge they offered, but nothing else. I redid my profile and those 2 items disappeared. Wtf?!?! I kept redoing my profile and eventually picked out 2 other items I wanted, plus 1 I could stand to take. For that, I figured I could find a 6th item. But, I never was able to reproduce my profile to get all 4 of my top choices to show up together. The really crazy thing? I got mad about not finding the eye pads offered to me again, so the only thing I selected that I wanted one time was eye care. The pads didn't show up that time!!!

I unsubscribed from the mailing list. I'm tired of wasting my time and playing Beauty Army lottery. I even suspect they may have it set up so the system will not offer certain items together. That way, maybe they'll reserve certain items to spread out among more customers and sell more boxes, if that makes sense. I do understand that, on the one hand, but on the other hand, I can't be the only one who is turned off by not being able to pull up all the samples we want at the same time. So, we just don't place an order in the first place.

I'm glad I found Beautyfix today, along with a discount code--BFBLOG I think it was. That's the best deal yet! I haven't even gotten my first box, and yet I think they are my new favorite for beauty products. (Still loving my Conscious Box though). The only sad thing is that I won't get it every single month, and like everyone else I do enjoy getting boxes as often as I can. But maybe it is time to put quality over frequency. I may cancel BB and perhaps even Glossy in a month or two. We'll see.


----------

